# Amplificador de 8 watts



## gospelbass (May 31, 2011)

Hola comunidad electronica ...

Soy nuevo en este foro ... y ha sido muy constructivo leer de todos los temas de electronica que hay por aqui rondando.

Bueno .. ahora si al grano .. necesito armar un amplificador de 8 watts o que se acerque, eso si tiene que ser a punta de transistores .. he buscado por todos lados y no lo encuentro, que pagina me pueden recomendar?. Ademas tengo una pregunta, digamos si yo tengo el esquema de un amplificador de 30w para armarlo, puedo bajarle el voltaje de alimentación y obtener una menor potencia, por ejemplo 10w, o tendré que cambiar resistencias y condensadores?

Muchas gracias comunidad Electronica.


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 1, 2011)

estimado gospelbass aqui dejo a tu consideracio los siguientes esquemas, uno es de guitarra de aproximadamente 7w, el otro de aprox. de 15w-100w. saludos


----------



## gospelbass (Jun 1, 2011)

Oye ... muchisimas graciaaas ...
De veras lo necesitaba!!
God Bless You!!!


----------

